# 28rsds Tongue Weight?



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

Keystone has finally updated their website. I noticed that the tongue weight for the 28RSDS has jumped to 680lbs! Since the 28RSS was rated at only 460lbs, I think this might be an error...
Did someone measure the real tongue weight of a 28RSDS? 
Thanks


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

QbcOutback,
I noticed the same thing on the website, but the flyer that I have from a dealer still shows a hitch weight of 460lbs. I would like to the know the actual weight as well. The website also shows the length at 30'8" versus 29'4" on my flyer. The other weights are slightly different as well. Thanks for any further input.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actual tongue weights will vary with how the camper is loaded forward and aft of the axles, whether any of the waste or water tanks have anything in them, how material is packed it the front pass thru (if equiped), how much propane is on board, and whether you have 0, 1, or 2 batteries.

I would suspect the tongue wgts listed on the web page are based on a base trailer, with all tanks empty, and no battery.

Tim


----------

